# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software)  HTC Sync Manager 3.1.37.2

## mohamed73

*HTC Sync Manager هو برنامج مهم جدا في مجال اداره ملفات الهواتف الذكيه من نوع اتش تي سي   * برنامج HTC Sync Manager لدعم الأجهزة الذكية من اتش تي سي مع ضمان تجربة متناغمة للمستخدمين.
من خلال ادارة الهاتف من خلال الكمبيوتر ويتم مزامنة التقويم والبريد الإلكتروني، و جهات الاتصالات و الصور
ومقاطع الفيديو وفي نهاية المطاف لابد من القيام بذلك في واقع حماية البيانات القيمة .    وعلاوة على ذلك في حالة فقدان البيانات او الهاتف و كنت لا تزال يحتوي على كل شئ تحتاجه.
HTC Sync Manager معروفة سابقا يقوم بالبحث عنها وارسالها الي  Microsoft Outlook و Outlook Express
ولكن يتطلب منك الاتصال USB بين الهاتف htc الجهاز والكمبيوتر والبرنامج له واجهه ودية في الاستخدام و بسيطة        
و يأتي البرامج من خلال التشغيل الضروري و إنشاء الارتباط عند توصيل جهاز htc وتقديم واجهة وجذابة و نظيفة و بمجرد
التوصيل يطلب منك البرنامج إدخال اسم الجهاز ثم تكون على استعداد للذهاب للبحث و البرنامج يحافظ على كل ملامحه
مما يجعله سهلة الاستخدام في أي من العمليات المتاحة وتوفر إمكانية الوصول بنقرة واحدة على الهاتف و المحتويات و فرز
الملفات في مجلدات منفصلة وهناك قائمة خيارات للأجهزة المضيفة بينما يمكنك تصفح أقسام من هاتفك و استكشاف
البيانات الموجوده به مع خيارات المزامنة التلقائية  كما يوفر HTC Sync Manager قدرات نقل البيانات مما يسمح بسرعة
مزامنة جهات الاتصال وتقويم البنود المرجعية والوثائق لنجاح اتصال الهاتف  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mojtabavan

ملف كلمة السر الرجاء

----------


## mohamed73

> ملف كلمة السر الرجاء

 جميع الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] على السبور الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    www.4gsmmaroc.com

----------


## fouad.diamon

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------

